# Team 1



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

ABQ Chica signing in.
So what will everyone be hunting? I drew for elk and deer, and will also try for turkey and rabbits.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Signing in here. Anyone have any good team names yet.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey girls. I'm here...lovin the fact that we are team número uno!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone to read the rules before the posting of entries. There are a few revisions to the rules so please scroll down to the bottom of the rules thread to read the updates!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope the rest of team one is able to sign in.


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

checking in.Team 1 two years in a row.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Any name ideas yet? I'm thinking....but unsuccessfully. Maybe I'll look through team names from the past year or two to get some ideas (and avoid copying anything).


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

Where did you get drawn for deer? Ill ne in 13 missed all my other tags and yeah 100s of rabbits lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

gabe_yalch said:


> Where did you get drawn for deer? Ill ne in 13 missed all my other tags and yeah 100s of rabbits lol
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Unit 13...Nice! Hope it's getting some rain.
I drew Unit 29. I'll have to miss the September hunt, but plan to go in January. Never been there, but will start scouting in December after the fall hunts are over.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

How about Broken Arrows? Or Stick em? Thats about all I have at the moment. lol


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, Horses&Hunting. Here are some of my ideas:

Broadhead Broads
Broadhead Bettys
Broadhead Belles
Antler Addicts
Antler Angels
Deadly Dames
Does with Bows

Anyone else? Chime in!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I like antler addicts.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Thanks, Horses&Hunting. Here are some of my ideas:
> 
> Broadhead Broads
> Broadhead Bettys
> ...


I like 
Antler addicts
Antler angels

But I love does with bows lol 
Too funny. Nice ring to it as well


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I like "antler angels". :moose2:


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

The husband & I went to Deerassic saturday. Got to see Ralph and Vicki.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think everyone's chimed in yet, but of those who have, it looks like we've maybe narrowed down the names: 

Antler Addicts
Antler Angels

I'm fine with either one. Anyone else have thoughts or other names?


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ladies when does your season start?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

oct 1 here. can't wait.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Elk and turkey start Sept. 1 (16 days!) and then deer sometime between Jan. 1-15.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine is October 15 to December 31st 

I still have some time *tear* lol


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

We still need a name! 
I think at least 4 of us have chimed in, and so far it's a toss-up between "Antler Addicts" and "Antler Angels."
Unless anyone feels strongly about either one, I'll flip a coin. 

Hope I don't come across as pushy--my first hunt starts in 2 weeks and I can't wait.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

BTW, BowHunterChck13, I just noticed you're a lefty too. Woohoo! Not many of us... You don't also happen to shoot barebow, do you?! LOL.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like antler addicts.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I really like antler addicts.


I'm good with that. Okay, Team 1: Antler Addicts. 
Going once, going twice.....


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

ABQ_Chica said:


> I'm good with that. Okay, Team 1: Antler Addicts.
> Going once, going twice.....


Antler addicts it is


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, ladies. I've posted our name on the Team Names thread.


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Add another lefty to the mix.I don't get much computer time so I have not checked in in a while.I've shooting alot getting ready for the season to start.


ABQ_Chica said:


> BTW, BowHunterChck13, I just noticed you're a lefty too. Woohoo! Not many of us... You don't also happen to shoot barebow, do you?! LOL.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

ohioB75wife said:


> Add another lefty to the mix.I don't get much computer time so I have not checked in in a while.I've shooting alot getting ready for the season to start.


All right, another southpaw! No worries about not checking in...sounds like you've got your priorities straight. I wouldn't be here often either if I weren't working at a computer all day (and sometimes night).
Good luck if you're not able to check in before your season starts!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, fellow Antler Addicts, I'll be chasing elk soon. Hopefully I'll come home with a ton of meat for the freezer and some points for the team. Or at least some very tall tales about the one that got away.

Good luck everyone! I hope you all get a chance to check in once in a while to let us know how your season is going.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

awesome. good luck. I relocated my trail cam and this time got another doe with a set of twins. as well as a couple other doe. So that makes 2 does with twins. I've been seeing alot of deer lately. hope I can take one.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

So I changed location of my cam. well I checked it not to long ago. I had 170 pics in one day. Got a bunch of some nice bucks. I'm pumped. couple of them are nice 8 points. one of them has some long tines. I'll have to post some pics. only thing I have to do now is get my bow up and going. so excited.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of those bucks.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Oooh, very nice! Good luck, Horses&Hunting! Are your trail cams on public land, or private? 

I just spent 8 loooong days chasing elk on a public land DIY hunt. Only have tag soup, ~50 rough miles on my hiking boots, a soggy pack, and a rusting bow to show for it. The elk were there, we just couldn't get into them. Although my tag was the early hunt, when they're not yet rutting, I think the hot and dry weather has pushed the rut a bit later, so the season was off. The weather was pretty off, too. Went from sweltering mid-summer weather to drizzly and see-your-breath cold literally overnight. Then it rained and hailed on us all week. I'm still drying and thawing out! 
You're bound to have better luck!! Let us know how your hunting goes...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

they are on private land. but did see a real nice buck last night on public land. might have to go scout that.  sorry to hear that, maybe you'll get em next time.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just checking in. How is everyone doing?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I hope everyone's hunts are going better than mine have! Unless I have a shot at small critters over the next few months, that's it for me until my January deer hunt. 
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

My season opened Saturday and I got to hunt last night for the first time.I got to pass on my first buck of the season.He was only a 5 pointer and he wanted me to shoot him bad.He came into my oat plot at 20 yards fed and then bedded down at 20 yards.There was a doe with him but she was feeding just out of my comfort range.I was chased out of the stand by thunderstorms right at prime time.My husband was hunting on a wheat plot with my 6 year old in a double ladder stand.They saw 9 does but they were either out of range or my son was in the way for the shot.They still had a good time.Maybe next time one of the larger bucks will show up.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

ohioB75wife said:


> Maybe next time one of the larger bucks will show up.


Good luck! I've always been jealous of the nice long seasons many of you have back east. Make the most of it, and have fun. It's great that your 6-year-old is hunting, too.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey everyone...my season doesn't start for another 2 weeks =( ...ahhh man I'm so excited though...can someone fast forward time for me so I can be in my stand already?!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Same here we start this saturday. This week can't go fast enough. Its all I've been talking about. I'm so pumped its not even funny.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Same here we start this saturday. This week can't go fast enough. Its all I've been talking about. I'm so pumped its not even funny.


Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck ladies.Hopefully I can get the wife out hunting this weekend.Her stand sites will only get better as the other food sources die off.I would like to see her put one on the ground before the weather gets cold.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> Good luck ladies.Hopefully I can get the wife out hunting this weekend.Her stand sites will only get better as the other food sources die off.I would like to see her put one on the ground before the weather gets cold.


Good luck to the both of you, too! Have fun!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well got up early I just sat in my front yard had the doe that has the twins come right up to me and sniff my boots. She didnt care at all that I was there. The twins didnt care either. I didnt think it was a good idea to take her being she was by my feet for awhile. Didnt seem like it was fair. So I let her walk. Did I make the right call?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Well got up early I just sat in my front yard had the doe that has the twins come right up to me and sniff my boots. She didnt care at all that I was there. The twins didnt care either. I didnt think it was a good idea to take her being she was by my feet for awhile. Didnt seem like it was fair. So I let her walk. Did I make the right call?


To be honest, I probably would have done the same thing. Might have been a tempting opportunity to pass up, but I agree, and wouldn't have felt that was quite fair, either.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Good call, you did the right thing.


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

82 degrees last night and I still had 12 deer in the oat plot.Eight of them were bucks and I still could not get a shot.The darker it got the bigger the bucks kept getting.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hunting season is finally here!!!!! Sitting in my tree waitin for the sun to rise!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hunting season is finally here!!!!! Sitting in my tree waitin for the sun to rise!!


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

I managed to shoot my first Robinhood, but in my excitement, I accidentally forgot to include my bow in the picture. Sorry, ladies! With any luck, I'll see if I can shoot another one--and get the photo right the next time....


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I just put 50 pts on the scorecard for us.Now on to my buck.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice doe...congrats! Good luck on your buck....


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Woohoo...It looks like my Robinhood will count towards our score. 50 points!

Meanwhile, my hunting season is over until January, but I know many of your seasons are just beginning. Good luck out there, and have fun!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

It's been awhile. Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year.
Don't know when everyone's seasons end, so thought I'd check in. Any luck, ladies?
I've got one last chance at deer coming up, then that's it for me.


----------

